# 4th of July Advice!



## mwalser (May 28, 2017)

We are new to Dubai - fresh from the USA. My husband is one of the few Americans at his job so we've invited his colleagues over few a 4th of July experience (hot dogs, potato salad, etc.). Instead of fireworks we'll head to watch the Dubai Fountains.

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND AN AMERICAN FLAG and/or other USA or red white and blue themed decorations? Help! Any advice is welcome!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

possibly Creativeminds ? Google them and call them before you make the trek. Contact - Creative Minds


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ask the US Consulate where to buy them?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Won't the party stores have them? Check Party Centre and Party World.


----------



## mwalser (May 28, 2017)

Party stores don't .... although Party Zone does have some red, white, blue plates & Cups that might have to do...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

mwalser said:


> We are new to Dubai - fresh from the USA. My husband is one of the few Americans at his job so we've invited his colleagues over few a 4th of July experience (hot dogs, potato salad, etc.). Instead of fireworks we'll head to watch the Dubai Fountains.
> 
> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND AN AMERICAN FLAG and/or other USA or red white and blue themed decorations? Help! Any advice is welcome!


Remember to make the hot dogs halal, I've made the mistake of serving Jambalaya at a party without warning as to the pork content.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Ask the US Consulate where to buy them?


Dragonmart?


----------



## mwalser (May 28, 2017)

Yes, I realized that AFTER I purchased the pork hot dogs; went back and purchased all beef!!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## mwalser (May 28, 2017)

Haven't been to DragonMart yet (we're still waiting on our car to get here - so not driving around a lot). Do they have food at DragonMart? Would they really potentially have red white and blue decorations? (Would it be worth taking a cab over there to find out?)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The little shops in Karama will probably have some flags.


----------



## mwalser (May 28, 2017)

We have PARTY ZONE in the Dubai Mall and found some star banners - thanks for the suggestion! No red white & blue stuff, but the stars help!!!


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Not sure what size and type you are looking for but i hope you can find it here, give it a try
http://atw.ae/products/


----------

